# How to Download frm Rapidshare



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi guys, i hav some links for some files that i need. But when i open these links then Rapidshare opens and asks for whether i want a premium account or a free account.
When i click FREE, it open the next page ans says *You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
Get your own Premium-account now! Instant download-access! (Or wait 1 minute)*. Can Anyone plz tell me wat is it in detail..
How can i download after one minute??
Any other alternative?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

in detail.........ok.........
wait 1 minute and after that....... just download it.
or if u r a noob then , download and use this........
*www.dimonius.ru/PROG/USDownloader134b8.exe.zip


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 18, 2007)

Get a premium account if you want to download without any time limit


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

wat is the theme behind it??
Wat is it buddy ?
__________
Wat wud b the cost of Premium Account? How wud i be paying to them?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

why dont u see the details on the SITE  ITSELF


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

how many people hav subscribed to this ??
Wud i b gettin' any profit by subscribing to this ?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

omg


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems you are new to rapidshare. Ok, This is how it works: 
If you download anything of the size of 50 MB or more from rapidshare using free account, you have to wait for another 1 hour before you can download anything else in the same IP Address. Then you can download again. And this goes on and on.


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

its very simple...  u must have dynamic IP adress..follow procedure..

1. connect ur net.
2. check ur  on *www.hostip.info/
3. now discoonect
4. after 1 min. re-login... and go to above site and check ur IP..

if ur ip is chanaging when u login, u can download from rapidshare with out time interval.. b/s rapidshare dont allow users from same IP to download more than one files...

but if u have dynamic Ip, u use login-logout method to download from rapidshare...

other option - premium a/c...


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

Thnx for the help guys.
I downloaded tht software whose link has been given but during installation it said that it requires a Plugin and then showed a GUI. But nw i dont knw how to operate it ?


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there any other method to renew IP without switching off and then switching on the modem..?? Any run command.. or more easily, a .bat file..??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

see the help file or go to their forum or google ur problem .......... very easy


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

there is no alternative... all other softs on net are useles...and  spyware...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah , all rapidshare tools are useless.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

*1.*Downloaded that software with plugins but of no help.
I gave it the link but it was unable to Download frm Rapidshare.
*2.*Even disconnect to check if the IP address has changed but of no Use. It was same as earlier.


When i wait and then try it says u hav some problem nd u sud get a premium account.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hehe


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

b/s ur isp provides u static IP address...which isp do u use?
so u have to option either buy premium a/c or change to ISP whcih provide dynamic IP address...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> 4. *after 1 min. re-login*... and go to above site and check ur IP..



Lol haha , WHY after 1 min, Roflol . Reconnecing after any time will do the same thing for a dynamic ip connection.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 19, 2007)

I m using airtel mobile office via cell fone.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 19, 2007)

Can i share a premium account with sm1 ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

yup u can


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 19, 2007)

any1 having it. . .


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 19, 2007)

No answers to my query yet..!! Any run command or bat file to renew IP address..??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

yes , .........
ipconfig /release          and then ..........
ipconfig /renew
a breeeeeeeeze .


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 20, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> yes , .........
> ipconfig /release          and then ..........
> ipconfig /renew
> a breeeeeeeeze .


Thanks..will try..!!
__________
  No.. Its not working...!! There's no change in the IP..


----------

